# How to apply 13a marriage visa?



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have been living in the Philippines for about 3 years, with my wife and daughter on a visitor visa. I was married here in the Philippines and would like info on the procedure to apply for my 13a marriage visa. Has anyone just recently finished theirs in the manila office, and could give me an idea? The BI website is outdated and misdated apparently. What is the process now, and the fees. Thanks.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Why not take your family on a short vacation out of country, then on your return get a 13A courtesy visa at the airport?

You will need your marriage certificate and your wife has to be present.


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

That's a good option. I am checking on how difficult the 13a will be to get. I think having a resident visa would give me more opportunities here. I am just getting tired of the every 2 month traveling into manila thing. I have heard of needing to obtain a police clearance certificate from the US. So I will try to check on obtaining that also.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Immigrant Visa Forms Dowloaded from your state*



shaneb3 said:


> That's a good option. I am checking on how difficult the 13a will be to get. I think having a resident visa would give me more opportunities here. I am just getting tired of the every 2 month traveling into manila thing. I have heard of needing to obtain a police clearance certificate from the US. So I will try to check on obtaining that also.


The controlling Philippine Consulate for your home state, this is a click and go to state that your supposed to work through, same with your police clearance, possibly a family member can do this for you and mail it out. For some odd reason the Philippine Consulate will only work with the state you are from.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

Chicago website has some of the best information on what needs to be accomplished. Consulate General of the Philippines - Chicago

Here's what the Chicago download forms look like (Immigrant Visa), Chicago seems to have the best website for this "but go through the Philippine Consulate that controls your state for forms or the PBI". Watch out for fixers, all this can be accomplished by you, finding the information seems to be the hardest part but with that form from Chicago you can get an idea of what's required, all the forms are below.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Obtaining a K3 Marriage Visa can be done if you meet all the requirements. It takes a lot of time and you have to have a lot of documents. Your wife will have to have a Medical Exam at St. Luke's Medical Center in Manila and pass it. She also will have to attend an SFO Seminar. You will need to have a gross annual income of $25,000US to qualify and own a house or have a mortgage on one in the USA. You will also have to have full and complete Tax Returns for the last 3 years, show proof you were married and were approved for it by the US Embassy. Once you have completed all of the required documentation, and she has completed the medical exam and passed it, she will then have to apply for a US Embassy interview. The medical exam cost about 15,000 pesos and the US Embassy interview will cost about 12,000 pesos. She will need Barangay clearance, N.B.I. clearance, a Postal Photo ID, and her passport has to be done in her married name.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Certified true copies (US Embassy notary republic) stamped run $50 I have been told.


----------



## daniel1977 (Dec 24, 2013)

I was told that leaving the Philippines and reenter to get the visa again is not a good option as it may be declined and you can not enter Philippines shorty after leaving. Not sure if this is true. But I want tell you that being married to a filipina I wonder why you did not process papers for permanent visa already. I am here in the Philippines with my filipina wife for 3 years and i already have permanent residency granted for 10 years. no big deal. Just talk with the people in your local bureau of immigration. oh if you live in a small city with a small bureau of immigration, it is advisable to travel to a larger city to apply there. small offices tend to overcharge (we experienced ridiculous price differences among the immigration offices)


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm going to Manila in April to see my GF and meet her family. And I plan on proposing to her and getting married before I return to the US. Can I do everything that is required while I'm in the states to get the 13a visa? Or will I need to be back in the phillipines to acquire it? I plan on getting the police clearance when I come back, but am not sure what else I need to do....


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

Can someone tell me whether I need to be applying as a quota or non-quota immigrant for the 13a visa? And is the link below the correct application form? Should I lie about my DWI? OR I think someone said they dont care about a DWI. And what kind of police clearance do they require? Where do we get it from in the US? Is it a local, state, or federal clearance? This is all so vague and I don't even know where to begin with everything....

http://www.philippinesnewyork.org/uploads/pdfs/Immigrant Visa.pdf


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Police clearance*



enjoi said:


> Can someone tell me whether I need to be applying as a quota or non-quota immigrant for the 13a visa? And is the link below the correct application form? Should I lie about my DWI? OR I think someone said they dont care about a DWI. And what kind of police clearance do they require? Where do we get it from in the US? Is it a local, state, or federal clearance? This is all so vague and I don't even know where to begin with everything....
> 
> http://www.philippinesnewyork.org/uploads/pdfs/Immigrant Visa.pdf


Police clearance is in your home town, call the police station and ask where they perform this, usually they don't do it at the police station it's some hole in the wall spot and it's cheap. Never lie and keep that pattern the law enforcement in the Philippines respects most Westerners because of our truth but if your local controlling Philippine Bureau of Immigration does a back round check and finds lie's that can be a problem, alway's tell the truth.

On the non quota/quota immigrant visa I would check with your local control Philippine consulate (your state) but pretty much all of us have the Non Quota Immigrant Visa and cards, I read somewhere that you need to be an immigrant for at least 10 years before applying for citizenship but?


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Police clearance is in your home town, call the police station and ask where they perform this, usually they don't do it at the police station it's some hole in the wall spot and it's cheap. Never lie and keep that pattern the law enforcement in the Philippines respects most Westerners because of our truth but if your local controlling Philippine Bureau of Immigration does a back round check and finds lie's that can be a problem, alway's tell the truth.
> 
> On the non quota/quota immigrant visa I would check with your local control Philippine consulate (your state) but pretty much all of us have the Non Quota Immigrant Visa and cards, I read somewhere that you need to be an immigrant for at least 10 years before applying for citizenship but?


hey thanks man. That helps. One other question, do I get the police clearance from my hometown or where I live now? I've lived most of my life in Columbus, Ohio and then the last couple of years where I'm at in NY now.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Where to claim your home town*



enjoi said:


> hey thanks man. That helps. One other question, do I get the police clearance from my hometown or where I live now? I've lived most of my life in Columbus, Ohio and then the last couple of years where I'm at in NY now.


Good question... this is one question I would ask the Philippine Consulate in NY because you will be working with them or Ohio (paperwork). 

I performed all my requirements through the mail, I'm from ND and had to go through the Chicago Consulate, they control ND.


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Good question... this is one question I would ask the Philippine Consulate in NY because you will be working with them or Ohio (paperwork).
> 
> I performed all my requirements through the mail, I'm from ND and had to go through the Chicago Consulate, they control ND.


Thanks again. We just decided we're going to get married when I go visit her in April. Will I be able to do everything I need to do to get the visa while I'm back in the states before I move there? I will need a copy of her birth certificate and id, correct?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

enjoi said:


> Thanks again. We just decided we're going to get married when I go visit her in April. Will I be able to do everything I need to do to get the visa while I'm back in the states before I move there? I will need a copy of her birth certificate and id, correct?


Are you close enough to the NY consulate to go there and ask all this? Might be worth the trip. I did that at the Houston consulate years ago, made things so much easier. Was a 3 hr drive but worth it. You might be able to fill out some forms right there and immediately hand them in.

The Houston consulate was really laid back, three workers in an office building, but sure the NY office could be a lot more formal.


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Are you close enough to the NY consulate to go there and ask all this? Might be worth the trip. I did that at the Houston consulate years ago, made things so much easier. Was a 3 hr drive but worth it. You might be able to fill out some forms right there and immediately hand them in.
> 
> The Houston consulate was really laid back, three workers in an office building, but sure the NY office could be a lot more formal.


Nah, I'm like 4 hours from it so that's not happening. I emailed them so hopefully they get back to me. I have a feeling I'll be calling them a lot too.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*NY PHilippine Consulate*



enjoi said:


> Nah, I'm like 4 hours from it so that's not happening. I emailed them so hopefully they get back to me. I have a feeling I'll be calling them a lot too.


I would call them, they're website looks noisy and difficult to work with, that's the trouble with the Consulates they're not standardized. I found a contact number in NY with some more information, this is a copy below:

NOTE: Please leave a message with your complete contact information. We will return your call in due course.

Text the Duty Officer at: (917) 294-0196

Weekends/Official Holidays, call or text the Duty Officer at: (917) 294-0196

Mailing Address:

Philippine Consulate General

556 Fifth Avenue, New York, NY 10036 ﻿


injoi..... Anything you give to the Philippine consulate will need to be a origianal certified copy along with a complete set of I think 2 more complete set of copies (when I arrived here with my package they needed another complete set), it's a lot of paperwork but when done in the US it's faster and less money spent on fixers and the bureaucracy, it can end up costing you double or more with fixers/helpers (they double your paperwork, cost and give you forms that are outdated or incorrect all the information is on the internet I will give you a link below again at exactly what you will be filling out).

It's going to be difficult to get stuff done once you get here, if you have money to burn... than it could be real easy, anything from the US that needs to be certified will cost you $50 at the US Embassy...oh boy and what a hassle and expense on food and transportation, waiting in long lines, not fun...seriously I would fill out all the Chicago forms as a guide so if you do make that travel to NY it's going to be much easier and quicker "but calling them would be a better idea". 

There already has been discussion this year on at least two expats that came here without a police clearance and it became a problem for them or other paper work what a hassle getting things done from the Philippines, have all your ducks in a row before you come here, I wouldn't want to deal with travel agencies for years, leaving for one day to Hong Kong and then back again and then the travel agents, like many others are going through, I came here unprepared the first time and had to return to the US because of minor papper work issues.

Peso to Dollar exchange rate is much lower when your dealing with money changers, without that 13a Visa and I-Card you can't open a bank account here, most banks require a $500 deposit, I think BDO only $200, the money saved opening a bank account is well worth it. Here's an example of how much money you will lose dealing with money changers, most will take 4 peso's for their fee's from every dollar and the current exchange rate 44.3 peso's, so you can start adding up all your loses from pension and ?. So other concerns to look at without your I-card.

Here's the link to the Chicago forms as example:

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf


You won't be able to get your Visa till you get married but you can have all your other paper work completed, unsure about your physical, ask about that, it could be cheaper to have that done here unless you have a good health care plan in the US.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

shaneb3 said:


> I have been living in the Philippines for about 3 years, with my wife and daughter on a visitor visa. I was married here in the Philippines and would like info on the procedure to apply for my 13a marriage visa. Has anyone just recently finished theirs in the manila office, and could give me an idea? The BI website is outdated and misdated apparently. What is the process now, and the fees. Thanks.


Just got my 13a never left the country its not that hard but I 
got all the info who what when where and why.
I message you tomorrow Happy New Year


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Here's the link to the Chicago forms as example:
> 
> http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf


dude, thank you! I've been looking everywhere for this! So this is the actual application I need, right? 

And does anyone possibly have a scanned copy of their police clearance they could show me as an example? I called the local PD here and the cop was clueless when I told him what I needed. 

I appreciate everyone's help, truly


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

enjoi said:


> dude, thank you! I've been looking everywhere for this! So this is the actual application I need, right?
> 
> And does anyone possibly have a scanned copy of their police clearance they could show me as an example? I called the local PD here and the cop was clueless when I told him what I needed.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's help, truly


I wonder if getting one's FBI file would fit the bill, would be the same as the NBI clearance locals use for jobs and such?

FBI — Submitting a Criminal History Summary to the FBI


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I wonder if getting one's FBI file would fit the bill, would be the same as the NBI clearance locals use for jobs and such?
> 
> FBI — Submitting a Criminal History Summary to the FBI


Dude, I had to get the FBI one to teach english in korea in 2011 and it takes FOREVER, like 4 months. And that's more of a background check than a clearance. So, I'm not sure that's exactly what they're looking for. Of all members here whom have obtained the 13a someone around here has to know exactly what is needed...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

yeah a FBI check is too long and not required a local police check is required by local I mean in your home city. Even if you have not been there is decades. NBI check is required if you been here in PI for at least 6 months (not sure since I been here over a year they required only NBI)


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

enjoi I sent you a message dude I have scanned copies of all documentation needed to get a 13A (as of today) you know they change the rules often.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Police Clearance*



enjoi said:


> dude, thank you! I've been looking everywhere for this! So this is the actual application I need, right?
> 
> And does anyone possibly have a scanned copy of their police clearance they could show me as an example? I called the local PD here and the cop was clueless when I told him what I needed.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's help, truly


The short cut I gave you with all the documents and procedures is what I used. The Chicago download form short cut I gave you with all the documents and procedures can also be downloaded or save the file in your email.

Call the Police Administration office or Sheriff's office for this and they can direct you to the spot, it's just a one page document, tell them you need this for Immigration purposes, it could be a record check but I only know it as a police clearance, there again if you keep having issues in obtaining this document ask the Philippine Consulate what they call it in NY. Local police officers wouldn't deal with stuff and be clueless about this process. The cost will be somewhere around $10 and take less than 10 minutes for them to type it up but then again this might be something to do just 3 days prior to departure, ask the Philippine Consulate about this also they may need to review it or notorize it.

In my home town this spot was not located at the police station but a tiny building.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Police clearance known also as a records check*



enjoi said:


> dude, thank you! I've been looking everywhere for this! So this is the actual application I need, right?
> 
> And does anyone possibly have a scanned copy of their police clearance they could show me as an example? I called the local PD here and the cop was clueless when I told him what I needed.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's help, truly


I can't scan my copy but it's called a records check and it's addressed "To whom it may concern".


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> The short cut I gave you with all the documents and procedures is what I used. The Chicago download form short cut I gave you with all the documents and procedures can also be downloaded or save the file in your email.
> 
> Call the Police Administration office or Sheriff's office for this and they can direct you to the spot, it's just a one page document, tell them you need this for Immigration purposes, it could be a record check but I only know it as a police clearance, there again if you keep having issues in obtaining this document ask the Philippine Consulate what they call it in NY. Local police officers wouldn't deal with stuff and be clueless about this process. The cost will be somewhere around $10 and take less than 10 minutes for them to type it up but then again this might be something to do just 3 days prior to departure, ask the Philippine Consulate about this also they may need to review it or notorize it.
> 
> In my home town this spot was not located at the police station but a tiny building.


Maybe try the Clerk of Courts for your town, bet they know where to get this.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

enjoi said:


> I'm going to Manila in April to see my GF and meet her family. And I plan on proposing to her and getting married before I return to the US. Can I do everything that is required while I'm in the states to get the 13a visa? Or will I need to be back in the phillipines to acquire it? I plan on getting the police clearance when I come back, but am not sure what else I need to do....


When you arrive in Manila you will be permitted to be here for free for 30 days, after that you have to extend your time for an additional 29 days. There is a lot of documents that you need in order to do the K3 Marriage visa, same requirements as for the K1 Fiancee visa, but it takes a long time for the processing to be done. Your future wife will need to re-do her name in her IDs, Barangay Clearance, Postal Photo ID, N.B.I. Clearance and her passport after you et married. When you start the marriage license process, before you do this, you have to go to the US Embassy and obtain an affidavit that you are free and clear to wed. Only go to the Marriage License Bureau in Intramuros and NEVER use a fixer only do the procedure inside the building. Make sure that all the documents are perfect as far as your marriage license/marriage contract applications. You will also have to attend a Marriage Seminar which is also performed by the Marriage License Bureau. It is your choice to get a church wedding or civil ceremony but a civil ceremony is cheaper in cost. I was here for 43 days when I married my spouse. Make sure that you document everything, take photos, keep all receipts.


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> When you arrive in Manila you will be permitted to be here for free for 30 days, after that you have to extend your time for an additional 29 days. There is a lot of documents that you need in order to do the K3 Marriage visa, same requirements as for the K1 Fiancee visa, but it takes a long time for the processing to be done. Your future wife will need to re-do her name in her IDs, Barangay Clearance, Postal Photo ID, N.B.I. Clearance and her passport after you et married. When you start the marriage license process, before you do this, you have to go to the US Embassy and obtain an affidavit that you are free and clear to wed. Only go to the Marriage License Bureau in Intramuros and NEVER use a fixer only do the procedure inside the building. Make sure that all the documents are perfect as far as your marriage license/marriage contract applications. You will also have to attend a Marriage Seminar which is also performed by the Marriage License Bureau. It is your choice to get a church wedding or civil ceremony but a civil ceremony is cheaper in cost. I was here for 43 days when I married my spouse. Make sure that you document everything, take photos, keep all receipts.


Thanks. I have never heard of the K3, what is the difference between that and the 13a?

MY girlfriend's father has connections in the local government in their hometown so he's gonna be helping us a lot with everything.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> When you arrive in Manila you will be permitted to be here for free for 30 days, after that you have to extend your time for an additional 29 days. There is a lot of documents that you need in order to do the K3 Marriage visa, same requirements as for the K1 Fiancee visa, but it takes a long time for the processing to be done. Your future wife will need to re-do her name in her IDs, Barangay Clearance, Postal Photo ID, N.B.I. Clearance and her passport after you et married. When you start the marriage license process, before you do this, you have to go to the US Embassy and obtain an affidavit that you are free and clear to wed. Only go to the Marriage License Bureau in Intramuros and NEVER use a fixer only do the procedure inside the building. Make sure that all the documents are perfect as far as your marriage license/marriage contract applications. You will also have to attend a Marriage Seminar which is also performed by the Marriage License Bureau. It is your choice to get a church wedding or civil ceremony but a civil ceremony is cheaper in cost. I was here for 43 days when I married my spouse. Make sure that you document everything, take photos, keep all receipts.



Not sure this is what he is asking for 
K-3 Visa is issued to a non US Citizen who is married to a US Citizen. This is technically a non-immigrant multi-entry Visa with a validity of typically two years. During the two years that the K-3 visa is valid the holder may either file for Adjustment of Status (to become a Legal Permanent Resident of the US) or await their I-130 to be approved in which case they can return to their country to be issued an Immigrant Visa (upon entering the US on the immigrant visa they will become a Legal Permanent Resident). If the K-3 Visa Holder files for Adjustment of Status they may reside in the US while their Adjustment of Status application is processed. Children under 21 of a K-3 Visa holder may also be eligible to receive a K-4 Visa allowing them to enter the United States with their non US Citizen parent and ultimately as well apply for Adjustment of Status.


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Just got my 13a never left the country its not that hard but I
> got all the info who what when where and why.
> I message you tomorrow Happy New Year


I hope this is possible. hadn't planned to return to the United states anytime soon if i didn't have to..


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

I've talked to several guys who did it all in the Philippines and apparently they don't even bother with the police clearance over there. I'll be getting it all done once I'm over there but I plan on getting a police clearance just to be safe.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

enjoi said:


> I've talked to several guys who did it all in the Philippines and apparently they don't even bother with the police clearance over there. I'll be getting it all done once I'm over there but I plan on getting a police clearance just to be safe.


My recommendation is you get one it is a requirement.


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

shaneb3 said:


> I hope this is possible. hadn't planned to return to the United states anytime soon if i didn't have to..


Thank you


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

Can someone tell me if this document I got from my hometown in Ohio should suffice or not? Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Police record*



enjoi said:


> Can someone tell me if this document I got from my hometown in Ohio should suffice or not? Thanks


The police record is a mundane and basic like this, mine looks similar, they never gave me any tickets though, I got several warnings over the years but none of the officers wrote me a ticket. 

Looks like the record goes back to 2000 so this is it. 

Have you had a chance to talk with the Philippine Consulate and clear up which state will handle the police records check?


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> The police record is a mundane and basic like this, mine looks similar, they never gave me any tickets though, I got several warnings over the years but none of the officers wrote me a ticket.
> 
> Looks like the record goes back to 2000 so this is it.
> 
> Have you had a chance to talk with the Philippine Consulate and clear up which state will handle the police records check?


no, I guess I need to call them and clear it up. I'll report back with what I find out...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> The police record is a mundane and basic like this, mine looks similar, they never gave me any tickets though, I got several warnings over the years but none of the officers wrote me a ticket.
> 
> Looks like the record goes back to 2000 so this is it.
> 
> Have you had a chance to talk with the Philippine Consulate and clear up which state will handle the police records check?


You don't need anything other than this document. But it must be certified by the US Embassy and then DFA then you just take that with the other documents to BI 
The Philippine Consulate there is no need.
I just completed mine in November


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> You don't need anything other than this document. But it must be certified by the US Embassy and then DFA then you just take that with the other documents to BI
> The Philippine Consulate there is no need.
> I just completed mine in November


So, does the document I posted look feasible? And how do I get it certified by the US embassy and who is DFA?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

enjoi said:


> So, does the document I posted look feasible? And how do I get it certified by the US embassy and who is DFA?


Go to the embassy 2nd floor there you will need to write a statement stating that you received the Police Report and is a true copy. They will tell you what to write. This cost 50 $ then you take that ti the DFA Department of Foreign Affairs. The will stamp and seal the 2 documents. that's it


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

enjoi said:


> So, does the document I posted look feasible? And how do I get it certified by the US embassy and who is DFA?


I just realized didn't I send you all that info with a copy of what I sldis with Step be step of what I sid


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Go to the embassy 2nd floor there you will need to write a statement stating that you received the Police Report and is a true copy. They will tell you what to write. This cost 50 $ then you take that ti the DFA Department of Foreign Affairs. The will stamp and seal the 2 documents. that's it


Check your email. And this DFA you're referring to is a Filipino office right? Or American?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

enjoi said:


> Check your email. And this DFA you're referring to is a Filipino office right? Or American?


Filipino


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

So I emailed a copy of that records check document I got from the Grove City Police to the Philippines consulate in NYC to see what they would say and they told me they could accept it because the only charges on it are minor traffic offenses. The thing is I'm most likely applying for the Visa in the Philippines. So, is it safe to assume that if the consulate will accept then so will the BI in the Philippines?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*PBI have them notarize documents*



enjoi said:


> So I emailed a copy of that records check document I got from the Grove City Police to the Philippines consulate in NYC to see what they would say and they told me they could accept it because the only charges on it are minor traffic offenses. The thing is I'm most likely applying for the Visa in the Philippines. So, is it safe to assume that if the consulate will accept then so will the BI in the Philippines?


enjoi have the NY city Philippine Consulate notarize that document for you "seriously no joking".


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> enjoi have the NY city Philippine Consulate notarize that document for you "seriously no joking".


Enjoi if your going to apply in the Philippines why waste your time and effort seeing if the consulate in NY says its OK. First of all rules change here on a whim of a government official. What I mean by change on a whim is last year we had our Marriage Certificate authenticated by the National Statistic Office. When we went to get the 13A paperwork checked we were told we had to get a new Marriage Certificate authentication because the old one was yellow and the new one is green. Yes you read that right. The amazing part the same guy stamped and signed the document nothing changed but the color. Since your not coming over here next week. As you can see some folks here in PI did not need a police check some do. If I remember right your not married yet. You know there is an interview that you and your wife must do as well. They didn't ask us a lot. We were married 9 years before we decided to live here. Then once here I stayed for a year just to make sure I'd like it. After the year was up I applied for a 13A. Don't get wrapped around the axel about the police check. That's probably the easiest thing to do.


----------



## enjoi (Dec 20, 2013)

Well, I honestly don't 100% know either way where I'll be applying for it. I've basically been researching everything for both situations just in case.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

enjoi said:


> Well, I honestly don't 100% know either way where I'll be applying for it. I've basically been researching everything for both situations just in case.


If you have the time get your 13a in your country, there are benefits like no one year probation and less hassle, and maybe cheaper.


----------



## garybyrne69 (Oct 7, 2011)

*13A visa by marriage*

Hi,

Oddly I am in the midst of this process myself, although as a Brit the procedures may differ slightly from those for a US Citizen.

First the good news, the forms have changed recently and you should now be using the new CGAF available at http://immigration.gov.ph/images/FORMS/VariousApplicationsForms/CGAF for Immigrant Visa.pdf
The guideline and checklist you need are available here http://immigration.gov.ph/images/FO...-Quota Immigrant by Marriage Probationary.pdf

From my own experience you will need to have the following documents, and if possible have duplicate originals, they can always decline them, but it is a nightmare if you don't have the with you:-


A letter to the BI Commissioner written by your spouse (Petitioner) and yourself (Applicant), which must be notarised. The good news is that there is a small cottage industry of lawyers, letter writers and notaries adjacent to the BDO bank to the right hand side of the BI.
The CGAF form, from above, please complete in black ink and any questions that are not relevant mark as N/A
An NSO certified (on security paper) copy of your marriage certificate, you can get your local travel agent to get these for you, I would suggest getting 3 or 4 copies just in case
An NSO copy of your wife's birth certificate
Copy of your wife's valid government ID, this can be anything from PRC, or driving licence, SSS card, TIN or voter ID
Photocopy of your passport, including the bio page and all the relevant entry visa and extensions since your last entry. I would suggest you also have your ACR-I card copied too.
A police clearance certificate from your own state or country of origin; t*his is not strictly necessary anymore if you have been in the Philippines for more than 6 months since your last arrival, the NBI is sufficient*. If you do need one of these, it must be authenticated by your embassy, in my case the British and then verified by the Dept of Foreign Affairs (aka Red Ribboned). My advice is to get this anyway, as stated above it is a real pig if they decide they want it.
NBI clearance, takes about 30 days from your nearest NBI office.
The BI clearance is provided as part of the application, but you should have one from your last visa extension, so take that.

Once you have all of the above, put them in order as listed and place in a folder, but do not staple or fix together at this stage. Proceed to the front desk at the BI, they will guide you to the necessary individual who will check all is present and advise on any missing docs or changes etc. Follow the instructions given and visit the necessary windows, finally paying the necessary fees, I am sure you are familiar with the run around. At this point you will be given two options for an interview with an immigration attorney, probably the next week e.g. Monday or Thursday, make plans for this and do not miss the appointment, there is no need to notify which you are going to (please check this, we had ours yesterday). Your wife must attend, you will be asked about your lifestyle, plans etc. to prove you are married and living together.
After the interview you will be directed to get your fingerprints and photo taken. This happens twice, the first is electronic/digital, the second is more analogue with ink and stuff. Ensure you have a pen and *two 2" photographs* at this point. 
You are now done for the moment, just go home and wait for 3 to 4 weeks, check the immigration website Visa Application Status (Agenda Verification) to see whether your visa has been granted, then you schlep back to Manila to collect your new ACR-I card!!

See wasn't that simple!!

Good luck, I hope you find a smooth path through all of this.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

enjoi said:


> Can someone tell me whether I need to be applying as a quota or non-quota immigrant for the 13a visa? And is the link below the correct application form? Should I lie about my DWI? OR I think someone said they dont care about a DWI. And what kind of police clearance do they require? Where do we get it from in the US? Is it a local, state, or federal clearance? This is all so vague and I don't even know where to begin with everything....
> 
> http://www.philippinesnewyork.org/uploads/pdfs/Immigrant Visa.pdf


You should never lie about anything, especially about a DWI. In most states a DWI is considered a felony and you can be imprisoned for it which goes on your permanent record. In fact, if you ever committed a felony you cannot get a Passport. The police clearance is required to prove that you have no criminal record and you have to have it if you are in the Philippines less than 6 months, over six months you not only have to have it but also FBI clearance as well. I repeat, never lie about anything, if you do and it is discovered you might get blackballed from ever coming to the Philippines.


----------



## sjb2893 (Jan 17, 2015)

hello, I need help with requirements for 13a probationary, an you send me what are the requirements needed?

also I heard about the so called ACR card, can my husband apply for that at the same time with the visa?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Non-quota Immigrant Visa*



sjb2893 said:


> hello, I need help with requirements for 13a probationary, an you send me what are the requirements needed?
> 
> also I heard about the so called ACR card, can my husband apply for that at the same time with the visa?


I wish I had more information on both of you but I'm gonna take a guess and say that you sound like a Philippine citizen and your husband is a foreigner? If so, check out above the short cuts above in my posting, it has all the forms but with Chicago headers, instructions but you'll need a more updated form like the expat poster Garybyrene69 has posted above.

You can get all your forms at the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Manila, your husband will need the forms for a 13a Non-Quota Visa, possibly the satellite offices can also give you these forms, here's a short cut to the satellite offices around the Philippines just in case you don't live in Manila, thats where the main office is located.

Other Immigration Offices

Actually you apply for the Visa and once all requirements are met you get issued the Immigrant card, they're one and the same.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Bureau of Immigration Manila*



sjb2893 said:


> hello, I need help with requirements for 13a probationary, an you send me what are the requirements needed?
> 
> also I heard about the so called ACR card, can my husband apply for that at the same time with the visa?


Here's the short cut to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Manila and the forms and instructions. 

Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage

The card is part of the package, actually there's an additional fee for the card.


----------



## sjb2893 (Jan 17, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> Here's the short cut to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Manila and the forms and instructions.
> 
> Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage
> 
> The card is part of the package, actually there's an additional fee for the card.


Okay I'll go check and thank you again


----------

